# 1997 200SX SE-R Turbo



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Check it out:

<http://www.brazosport.cc.tx.us/~lshadoff/turbo/>


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I love that color...think I'm gonna respray some day My blue looks boring. Hey, did you have to send your whole tranny to level ten before they sent you the new one?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Level 10 does not give you a new trans, they rebuild your trans. You either send them your trans or drive your car to them to do it.

I drove to New Jersey and watched them rebuild mine. It's the best way because they test drive the car after the rebuild and fix anything wrong on the spot. The kit they used for the seals had an incorrect axle seal. It leaked like mad on the test drive. They removed the axle and put in the correct seal at no extra charge.

Their stuff is strong! They had opened up the auto trans from a Toyota Supra turbo which they rebuilt. It was making over 600HP and tore the teeth off some gears, but the clutch packs held.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I really like how you did the hood scoop and the color.

Representing for the autos.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

how much power are you making and what turbo kit are you using


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what kinda numbers are you guys putting out with the hs turbo on ???


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

When I was at Level 10, they paid for a dyno run in order to get the high stall torque converter matched to the engine. Unfortunately, I must have gotten a bad tank of gas, and the engine developed a massive miss at 5500rpm on the dyno. Two of the spark plugs had the electrodes blown away (can you say detonation?).

At 6.5# of boost, the horsepower was rising at 5500rpm when the engine quit due to the blown plugs and read 185hp. It probably would have peaked out somewhat higher.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice numbers though..... 

thats going to have to be myu next project then....

I got $2000.00 right now to blow on my auto.... how much more do you think i will need?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

you drove from Texas to NJ? Cool.  Level ten tranny is about what...$3000? I dont know what I was thinking when I posted that...maybe about the torque converter.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Check out the Level 10 web site:

http://www.levelten.com/

You can get a complete trans for $3264 (which is what I got, but I paid less than that)

A trans kit for $729 (install it yourself)
A valve body reprogram for $698 (send them your valve body)
A high stall torque converter for $498 (send them your converter)
(Total $1925 and you do the work)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

did you have any problems before the level 10 ....

with the auto tranny i mean after the install


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I had a problem on the way home from New Jersey after the installation at Level 10. The external trans cooler I used was not enough in the mountains of Virginia and the trans got hot.

With a high stall torque converter, there is a great deal more heat generated. In hilly country at low speeds (below where the torque converter will stay locked up) the converter is slipping a great deal when going uphill. It was made worse since I am using the Nissan Mototsports radiator which does not have the trans cooler in it so all the cooling is from the external cooler.

I cured this by adding a second cooler and added fan cooling both of them. You can see them here:

http://www.brazosport.cc.tx.us/~lshadoff/turbo/tcool.html

Other than that, there have been no problems at all in the 19 months it has been in the car.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Why not check out swapjdm.com they do the SR20DET for 2099 bucks. Thats the tranny, ECU, and engine of course. Its got to be the cheapest way. Standard with 200 HP.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> *Check it out:
> 
> <http://www.brazosport.cc.tx.us/~lshadoff/turbo/> *


Hey Doc, 

I thought you sold that car. Long time no hear.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

what color is that? i think i found my new color, nice color


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I don't know the name, but it unique to the 1997 model year.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

look on the inside of the drivers side door. There should be a sticker near the firewall with a 3-digit code (2 letters and a #). the paint code is just as good as the name


----------

